# LGB and Coke, Whats up with that?



## Bills (Feb 20, 2008)

I just add this F7 to roster. Not sure what line this is! LGB has produce a large number of rolling stock with the Coke Brand name. And aristo tried there hand with RC cola....























































Some rolling stock




























I got them because they're fun!


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

things go better with COKE!! The Regal


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

It is called "Crossover collecting"... there are people that will buy anything that has the Coke logo on it, so this is a way to increase sales.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

There's an LGB Mogul with the full _Coca Cola_ logo (i.e. red color with dynamic ribbon etc...) that keeps showing up on ebay. I actually had a Rodger's 2-4-2T from REA that was decked out in Coke (that's pre-Aristocraft!) so this is nothing new!


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Sometimes everything with the Coke brand will sell at a premium. Sometimes they go cheap. I've ended up with a LGB Coke Mogul, a 2-4-0 and a caboose when they sold cheap. I mainly bought them because of the cost and as potential spare parts but I cannot make myself repaint them so they just sit there and get occasional use.

Perhaps someday I will swap them with a Coke collector for the same thing in D&RGW or a different railroad.

Jerry


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

crossover marketing it is 

and 

i bought the coke LGB rail truck, and like jerry, couldnt bring myself to paint the first, in its bright red and yellow- one so i bought another for sacrifice 

(funny how this happens to me -ill see it in a pic and think-stoooopid or booooring-then it arrives and you think-neat!) 

they are colorful, fun, familiar and cheery, if not prototypical


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Makes a nice looking train. I still buy my cokes from the local bottler, they come in real glass bottles.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

_ Real_ glass?!! Oh man, am I jealous!! There's just something about drinking out of plastic that........I don't know.......is _missing!_ (Hard to describe to someone who's never had one that way.)


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Steve Stockham on 23 Nov 2009 11:43 AM 
_ Real_ glass?!! Oh man, am I jealous!! There's just something about drinking out of plastic that........I don't know.......is _missing!_ (Hard to describe to someone who's never had one that way.)


It is not what you are "_missing_"... it is the "_extra_" you are getting from what is leaching out of the plastic.


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Nothing that some brake fluid and a couple of spray cans of flat black can't fix! 

-Brian


----------



## jebouck (Jan 2, 2008)

Bill,
They make 'em so collectors like you will buy 'em.

I just completely bashed and re-painted an LGB Coke cubby I got cheap. And burned the box!


----------



## Bills (Feb 20, 2008)

jebock, 
If I was a "collector", you wouldn't see this stuff outside on the track. If I buy something I use it! But, I would not bash an item like this, it is rare and has both intrest and value as it is. i do like the LGB F7 alot, so I should consider myself a collector of F7s.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By jebouck on 23 Nov 2009 04:38 PM 
Bill,
They make 'em so collectors like you will buy 'em.

I just completely bashed and re-painted an LGB Coke cubby I got cheap. And burned the box!










If you had saved that box, in a few years you could have sold it for enough to buy another cubby!


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

It is my understanding that Marklin will not be making any of the US franchised items such as COKE, Popsicle, Breyers, etc. No $$$ for royality fees? 

Even the toytrain line has been eliminated. 

SO, brand name US items will increase in value especially if people repaint rolling stock and burn boxes. 

My brand name items used will be worth more lots more than what I paid for them if this keeps up.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well then buy buy if they no longer will be made. Maybe you will luck out and they will increase in value. Later RJD


----------



## Bills (Feb 20, 2008)

I buy something because I like it. If it increases in value, great. If it loses value, so what. However, I would not intentionally destroy the value of an object. LGB f7's are not cheap, the box and packing can add 50 dollars to the selling price, I wouldn't burn 50 bucks, would you? 
One day I might not be interested in g scale. It is nice to believe that I can recoup some of my investment in these objects. But, an investment is not my intent when acquiring them.


----------



## SLemcke (Jun 3, 2008)

I have the Coke Alco and about seven cars. I also have the Popsicle and Ice Cream cars. Both are always a hit when we set our modules up. It gets the kids attention and just might get them into the hobby. If I can sell them for even fifty percent of what I paid for them I will be ahead of the game. Until then I will enjoy them with my grandkids. 
Steve


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

well you know part of the deal with folks that 'hate' the brand name stuff is the 'modeler' POV id guess 

when i saw your F7 -i thought 'man thats a fine looking loco' coke or no coke -nice scheme no matter if its only in the LGB world-llikewise the alco (i believe there are two versions) 

the fact is, to me at least, these brand runs are striking, different, and grab folks because it something they recognize and they are entertaining in thier own right-like the clear F7's


----------



## pfdx (Jan 2, 2008)

You want to talk crossover... 

The "Keep on Truck'n" hopper brings 60's counter culture into the mix. It's neat to see Robert Crumb mixed with Coke on LGB. Kind of a heady cocktail.


----------



## Paradise (Jan 9, 2008)

I don't do corporate advertising unless they give me some of their profits. 
Personaly, I think they look as repulsive as the drink tastes. 
If you like it fine... things always go better, enjoy the unreal thing. 

Andrew


----------



## jgallaway81 (Jan 5, 2009)

I think I will get a few of teh USA unibody tanks and paint them up as pepsi tankers, lol... just for the fun.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

I would have NO issues stripping and re-painting one of these!  
especially if I could get it cheaper than a "normal" version.. 
In fact, I have a "rare" 2002 ECLSTS show car..the Aristo RBMN coal hopper: 

http://www.aristocraft.com/database...;year=2002

I have tried to trade it locally..no go..so its going under the knife soon..  
im going to cut it down from a 3-bay to a 2-bay hopper, and re-paint it..probably make it a LV hopper. 


Scot


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

However, I would not intentionally destroy the value of an object. LGB f7's are not cheap, the box and packing can add 50 dollars to the selling price, I wouldn't burn 50 bucks, would you? 
One has to define "value" in that instance, and look at the context of acquisition. If I'm looking for kitbash fodder, then I'm not going to pay the premium for the licensed graphics in the first place. I'm going to go for the model that represents the best value (read "cheapest") for my intended needs. If that happens to be "collectible," then so be it. It fits my needs at a reasonable price. 

If it's something that's long been in my collection that has "become" collectible over the years (or something I got at a great price because the seller didn't know what he was selling), I've got a different set of values to weigh. How easy would it be for me to realize that gain in value, and to what lengths am I going to have to go in order to do so? How does its value compare to what I'd have to pay to replace it, and is that enough of a profit to justify the time and effort it takes to sell the item in the first place? 

Most importantly, though, what constitutes "value?" Monetary value is but one part of the equation. I buy locomotives and rolling stock to run in the garden. Whether I spend $50 or $5000 on a locomotive, if it's not turning a wheel for the railroad, it has no value for its intended purpose. If you take a knife to a "collectible" piece of equipment to make it what _you_ want, you may be decreasing its monetary value, but you're greatly increasing its practical value. At that point, it goes from being a dust-covered shelf queen (if even that prominent) to something out of which you actually get enjoyment. If it's yours, and you're enjoying running it in the garden, how large a part does monetary value really play? 

Later, 

K


----------



## trainsbt (Jan 11, 2008)

Now just add one of these







to put a nice end to that great train!


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I did add that, looks real good with that caboose at the end with a mogul pulling it.


----------



## Bills (Feb 20, 2008)

I like that cokebuse


----------

